

The world's first Islamic search engine - digamber_kamat
http://business.rediff.com/slide-show/2009/sep/08/slide-show-1-tech-the-first-islamic-search-engine-in-the-world.htm

======
GeneralMaximus
4chan is, apparently, halal.

Riots in 3, 2, 1 ...

~~~
ars
The "bad list" is manually generated.

Maybe they should hire 4chan to help edit the list - I'm sure they know every
single possible bad thing you can do :)

I always wonder how the religious people who have to generate these block
lists handle it. I wouldn't want that job, but it seems wrong somehow to hire
someone for whom it's not a big deal.

Maybe someone who has seen these types of things before, but stopped.

------
utku_karatas2
How come Carmen Electra is halal? Fail ;)

~~~
tfh
you reach haram level 3 when you search for "anal sex" :)

 _haram_ means sin btw and it's haram != halal

~~~
amvp
More specifically, it's haram = -halal

~~~
ars
Not exactly.

Haram = Bad Deed (sin)

The opposite of that is Good Deed, but actually

Halal = neutral (permitted)

I don't know the Arabic word for Good Deed.

So:

    
    
      Haram = -1
      Halal = 0
      ??? = 1
    

PS. English does not seem to have a single word that means "Good Deed" (like
how Sin means "Bad Deed"). But I bet arabic does. Would be interesting to know
which languages have words for the various levels. (Like a word for "permitted
but discouraged", and other variations.)

~~~
bendtheblock
A "Deed" is a moral or brave action by default. The "Good" prefix is not
required. The word for a "Bad Deed" (or Anti-Deed?) is "Sin".

~~~
gjm11
I don't think I've _ever_ heard "deed" without a qualifier used to mean "good
deed". (According to my dictionary, it _can_ have that meaning, but it seems
to me to be pretty rare. I tried asking Google, but unfortunately almost all
the early hits for "deed" are using the word in its legal sense.)

~~~
jacquesm
<http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Done> the Deed

------
sethg
Arutz Sheva, the Israeli network that does for Jewish nationalism what Fox
News does for the US Republican Party, is halal.

------
hughprime
Image search for "motoons" provides some rather haram (yet still SFW)
material.

------
Poiesis
I had no idea that search engines practiced religion.

------
notkidding
Oops! Your search inquiry has a Haram level of 3 out of 3! I would like to
advise you to change your search terms and try again.

